# Hocking River Smallies!



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Fished the hocking today with a buddy for an hour if that. Managed to land 2 real nice smallmouth and had a larger one spit the hook. Picture of the larger one below.... I had just given a presentation to a fishing club on fishing smallmouth in muddy water, so I wanted to prove it could be done! The fish below was caught on a baby bass color rattle trap and the other on a craw colored crankbait. Just because it's muddy doesn't mean you can't catch fish! The secret is NOISE, VIBRATION, and MORE NOISE! ( We also hit the upper hocking on a float trip before the rains last week. We managed about 25-30 smallies in about 6 hours. The biggest was close to 4lbs and none were under 12'') What an incredible fishery!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice Fish MAN!!! Im gonna try and wade it tomorrow afternoon


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill be fishing it today and tmrw. Pm me if u wanna meet up tomorrow


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice fish! I keep catching largemouth, but I am targeting smallies. I have only one smallie so far this year. I got out today on the Hocking and only got one largemouth. How do I catch the smallies?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

what was the water like?


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

alock0889 said:


> Nice fish! I keep catching largemouth, but I am targeting smallies. I have only one smallie so far this year. I got out today on the Hocking and only got one largemouth. How do I catch the smallies?


Green pumkin tube Jigs with some garlic chartruse dipped on the end and Jigs and crank baits but tubes are cheap and fish well in cover Texas rigged. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

water was about a foot up and a little muddy, but definitley fishable


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

More then likely it is where you are fishing. You can catch both smallies and largemouth in the same spot but usually you will catch one over the other. I used to catch way more spots around Athens then largemouth.


----------



## Engineered_2Fish (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome fish. That rivers loaded with em


----------



## rbess (Jun 19, 2011)

OU upper hocking above nelsonville?I have always wanted to float the hocking is there any other put ins besides at nelsonville.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

You can put in at a few diffrent spots above Nelsonville


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Headed out now for a wade of the Hocking, going from the Mill to Stimson.


----------



## Boss hog (Dec 12, 2009)

My son and I caught roughly 30 smallmouth in about 3 hours this morning, The channel cats were eating all lures we thru, Plus floating gulp minnows under a bobber, I caught several on a Mepps spinner, The largest bass was 2 lbs several cats were 2 to 3 lb range, it was a good time


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice fish.


----------

